# UK needs to ban handguns



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

This is terrible!

Tottenham shooting: Girl, 17, dies from gunshot wound Tottenham shooting: Girl, 17, dies from gunshot wound - BBC News

Enough of this. The U.K. needs to ban handguns so this will never ever happen again.

Oh wait. The U.K. banned all handguns in 1997? You mean the criminals still have them and the innocent can't defend themselves??

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Now a higher rate of violent crime in London than in NY City....



> Gun Crime In London Soars 42 Percent


https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/04/03/gun-crime-london-soars-42-percent/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Gun-Rights Group Cites Rising London Murder Rate as Example of Failed Gun Control


Gun-Rights Group Cites Rising London Murder Rate as Example of Failed Gun Control


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The important thing is the U.K. citizens can't defend themselves when the government comes to arrest them for speech laws, and the indigenous citizens can't preserve their own, great heritage as the government fundamentally transforms the nation.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Makes me glad my 39% UK ancestry bailed when they did.

Also of course, . . . proves the need for CCW and the 2nd amendment.

Honestly, . . . from what I've read about Prince Charles and the ******** mayor of London, . . . I'd have a hard time dodging those two, . . . cause the first time we met up, . . . the bobbies would probably get called on me.

They are a couple of first class scumbag butt-wipe low lifes.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is the reason that total confiscation is a false eutopia. When only criminals have guns and yes I am including government with the word criminals, there will be no safety or liberty.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

j


----------

